# OPI NYC Fashion Week: Samoan Sand



## zadidoll (Sep 8, 2011)

Introducing Samoan Sand.



​ 
_Happy Fashion Week!_

_OPI has kicked off the Spring 2012 shows doing the nails for BCBG Max Azria this morning!_

_



_​ _Samoan Sand was used on modelsâ€™ nails and toes. The nude look continues for Spring â€˜12! Celebrity attendees of the show included: One Tree Hill stars Sophia Bush and Shantel VanSanten, and Happy Endings star Elisha Cuthbert._

_Look for more info and images about OPI backstage at shows later this week and next!_


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Sep 8, 2011)

When did samoan sand come out?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LucyLuvsHolos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did samoan sand come out?


 Not until 2012 which is why it's a sneak peek.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Sep 8, 2011)

Samoan Sand isn't a new color :| Ive seen it long ago on the OPI facebook page &amp; I've seen it on online shops and at the mall. Plus I just used the search thing on here and there are threads that have mentioned Samoan Sand.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy Fashion Week everybody! This is the one of the holidays I feel compelled to celebrate on orthodox XD


----------



## LaurrElizabeth (Sep 11, 2011)

Samoan Sand is not a new color. I have owned it for over a year. It's a fabulous color though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 11, 2011)

LucyLuvsHolos already mentioned that. It's a reissue of a color that came out in the 1990s.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 11, 2011)

snippy remark.  Its not one I would have picked out to buy tho.  Its kinda plain.  Maybe for a regular french manicure...



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LucyLuvsHolos already mentioned that. It's a reissue of a color that came out in the 1990s.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah i bought samoan sand a few weeks ago. i love this color


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 12, 2011)

SOOO wearable!


----------



## n1ta1 (Sep 14, 2011)

what a gorgeous color!!!! I love nude nailpolish...i always look for different kinds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

